# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Most beautiful Destination

## zackbrownee

There are several beautiful destination for travelling which is my most favourite destination such as The Swiss Alps and Switzerland, Sicily. Italy, The Isle of Skye. Scotland, and Iceland.

----------


## mikehussy

Some Beautiful places in Switzerland for visit
1. Chateau de Chillon
2. The Gruyere Region
3. Rhine Falls
4. Matterhorn
5. Jungfraujoch
6. Mount Rigi

----------


## peterlee

Singapore is the most beautiful destination.  From beaches to hills to nature reserves, there is plenty of beauty to explore, and the city proper is filled with gorgeous architecture ranging from modern high-rises and condominiums to Buddhist monasteries.It is a destination that perhaps you have not thought but surely you’ll love.

----------


## travellerGo

There's a lot of beautiful destination in Europe.

Like in UK, just go around central London to see castles, palaces, old church and the famous Tower Bridge. You can visit Tower of London, Buckingham Palace and Westminster Cathedral. You can visit all of these in one day.

In Paris, you can visit the popular Eiffel Tower, Louvre Museum where you can see Leonardo de Vinci's Mona Lisa and in Notre Dame Cathedral.

In Belgium, you can visit the Flower Carpet event in Brussels.. amazing flowers...

In Germany, you must visit the Romantic Rhine River Valley, Munich for Oktoberfest, Berlin for the remains of the Berlin wall.

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

I have seen so many places in the world but some places are so special for me. According to my journey experience Paris, New York, London, Rome, Singapore, Indonesia, San Francisco, California, Marrakech, Istanbul, Spain, Siem Reap, Germany, Chicago, Florence, Argentina, personally my most favourite Sydney in Australia, Prague, Las Vegas etc are best destinations in the world.

----------


## Eithan

Singapore is a great  place for visit. you can find many place here for your travel.there also many beaches for enjoy and freshness. 


 econolodge levis quebec canada

----------


## johan

according to me London is best.

----------


## mathew999john

I have seen lots of destinations overseas such as Paris, Italy, New York, Melbourne, Maldives etc. In upcoming summer vacations, I'm planning for visit to Sydney with my cousin. Last summer One of my colleague had visit in Sydney and told me that there are lots of wonderful places for view in Sydney. It is an Exotic destination for tourists. I consulted with an travel agent for get the information about travel packages in Australia. Next week I will book our air-tickets from any cheap online travelling website.

----------


## atlasequipments

New York is the best place to visit in the World.

----------


## CindyWilliams

hi there, iam a new bie.

----------

